# Marine Ball fund raiser at UFC!



## bauchjw (Jun 12, 2016)

My unit is raising funds for this years Birthday Ball. I agreed to smoke 20 butts for a pulled pork carnitas plate we sold at a UFC event. It was a bit of a challange, but between my refinished offset and MES 40 we were able to pull it off and make some money. I'm going to use this as an excuse to get a trailer mounted smoker!!

Prep at HQ building.












image.jpeg



__ bauchjw
__ Jun 12, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ bauchjw
__ Jun 12, 2016





The last couple out of MES. 













image.jpeg



__ bauchjw
__ Jun 12, 2016





Loading up the truck.












image.jpeg



__ bauchjw
__ Jun 12, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ bauchjw
__ Jun 12, 2016





Setting up at fight venue.












image.jpeg



__ bauchjw
__ Jun 12, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ bauchjw
__ Jun 12, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ bauchjw
__ Jun 12, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ bauchjw
__ Jun 12, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ bauchjw
__ Jun 12, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ bauchjw
__ Jun 12, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ bauchjw
__ Jun 12, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ bauchjw
__ Jun 12, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ bauchjw
__ Jun 12, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ bauchjw
__ Jun 12, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ bauchjw
__ Jun 12, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ bauchjw
__ Jun 12, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ bauchjw
__ Jun 12, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ bauchjw
__ Jun 12, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ bauchjw
__ Jun 12, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ bauchjw
__ Jun 12, 2016





Not a huge crowd, but steady happy customers. We made enough to cover tickets for a few young Marines!












image.jpeg



__ bauchjw
__ Jun 12, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ bauchjw
__ Jun 12, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ bauchjw
__ Jun 12, 2016






I used the MES as a warmer for pre cooked Carnitas from a few days before. Due to time we didn't use finishing sauce and that was a mistake. Later they started drying out a bit. Homemade pico helped soften them up though. 

A year ago I would have never tried this. Thank you to all my buddies on this Forum, and everyone else who shares their experiences here, who have taught me so much.

EDIT: Making sure I include the fact that some of the butts were smoked by Marines in my unit who bought MES 30s because of the good food you all have helped me produce.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 12, 2016)

Good job, sir. You really pulled one off.

Point.

Mr T


----------



## jp61 (Jun 12, 2016)

Well done Marine!

Semper Fi !!


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 12, 2016)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Good job, sir. You really pulled one off.
> 
> Point.
> 
> Mr T


Thank you Tom! I had A lot of questions from the guys on the MES Mod and handed out cheese samples. Two have bought smokers now (with spouse blessing) and we've started them down the clean smoke path!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 12, 2016)

That is awesome, nice job !  Way to go !   Thumbs Up


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 12, 2016)

JP61 said:


> :2thumbs:  Well done Marine!
> 
> Semper Fi !!


Thank you Sir, Semper Fi!
Did you ever give PTSD classes at Camp Pendleton in 2006? We had some 1/9 vets from your days visit us when we were redeploying a while back.


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 12, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That is awesome, nice job !  Way to go !   Thumbs Up



Thank you Sir! You gave me a hand almost a year ago when I was doing my first bigger fund raiser. I didn't forget!


----------



## jp61 (Jun 12, 2016)

bauchjw said:


> Thank you Sir, Semper Fi!
> Did you ever give PTSD classes at Camp Pendleton in 2006? We had some 1/9 vets from your days visit us when we were redeploying a while back.


Wanted to reenlist as a DI back in the day..... True or not, I was told "there are no openings". Got out and never looked back.

Edit: btw, I was an E-4, so no need to call me Sir unless you're just respecting my age


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 12, 2016)

JP61 said:


> Wanted to reenlist as a DI back in the day..... True or not, I was told "there are no openings". Got out and never looked back.
> Edit: btw, I was an E-4, so no need to call me Sir unless you're just respecting my age :biggrin:



Hard to say, it's a bureaucracy behind it all. My father hit the post war downsizing too. It's awesome you were able to move on, some can't!
I call most people Sir, especially young NCOs that did their time, both Older and younger. It's a habit my father instilled as respect and experience has reinforced to be more than well earned. 
SF


----------



## chad e (Jun 12, 2016)

Semper Fi Devil Dog...
Always helping a brother in need


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 12, 2016)

Chad E said:


> Semper Fi Devil Dog...
> Always helping a brother in need


Semper Fi!


----------



## tropics (Jun 13, 2016)

That is a great job,thanks for your service and the guys with ya.

Richie


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 13, 2016)

Very awesome cook and thanks again for your service!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 13, 2016)

bauchjw said:


> Thank you Tom! I had A lot of questions from the guys on the MES Mod and handed out cheese samples. Two have bought smokers now (with spouse blessing) and we've started them down the clean smoke path!


You will make a fine mentor with your new found smoking knowledge.

T


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 13, 2016)

tropics said:


> That is a great job,thanks for your service and the guys with ya.
> 
> Richie
> 
> Thumbs Up   :usa:


Thank you Sir!



worktogthr said:


> Very awesome cook and thanks again for your service!


Thank you Sir!



Mr T 59874 said:


> You will make a fine mentor with your new found smoking knowledge.
> 
> T


We'll see! Thanks Tom.


----------



## remsr (Jun 14, 2016)

Great job sir, I'm 72 respecting what you do, thanks for your servive.
Randy,


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 14, 2016)

REMSR said:


> Great job sir, I'm 72 respecting what you do, thanks for your servive.
> Randy,


Thank you Sir! We appreciate it. I have a few friends in the St Paul area I visit from time to time. Beautiful city....except Jan-April!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 14, 2016)

Nice Job, Marine!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





----------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mighty Tasty!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## remsr (Jun 14, 2016)

Bauchjw,
I hear you about Jan - April, but I would add Novembe, December, Febuary and March, a cold smokers dream it might be,but  I still can't say I like it. 
  Randy,


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 14, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Job, Marine!!!Thumbs Up ----------:points:
> 
> Mighty Tasty!!!:drool
> 
> Bear


Thank you Sir! It was better than a hot dog and processed hamburger patties for sure!
BTW I was up in Big Bear this weekend, you can't raise your arms without touching a carved bear. I meant to take some pics for you to critique, but didn't know where to start!


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 14, 2016)

REMSR said:


> Bauchjw,
> I hear you about Jan - April, but I would add Novembe, December, Febuary and March, a cold smokers dream it might be,but  I still can't say I like it.
> Randy,


Haha! I left out Nov-dec because my family is big on the holidays, somehow they make the cold and snow more agreeable! I grew up in Iowa and it always seemed like mid Jan is when the blues hit. April was when I remember spring fever setting in and a bit of light! My father is in his 70s now and hates all the cold weather there, so they use visiting grandkids in the desert as an excuse to be gone! Cold smoking or not!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 15, 2016)

bauchjw said:


> Thank you Sir! It was better than a hot dog and processed hamburger patties for sure!
> BTW I was up in Big Bear this weekend, you can't raise your arms without touching a carved bear. I meant to take some pics for you to critique, but didn't know where to start!


Thanks for Thinking about me! We have a place like that at Ridgeway (NorthWest PA).

I just wish I could still do it.

Bear


----------



## remsr (Jun 15, 2016)

I came here origanaly from Texas. 
   My step father who was in the Airforce stationed in San Antonio Texas met my mother back in 1951, he lived in northern  Minnesota where it gets really cold, infact the morning he passed away in 1996 it was 65 below. 
   Although I was moved here at an early age, I have never liked the long winters.  
  But it is this time of year right now that brings me back no matter where I go. 
  We make a big deal out of the holidays as well. We retired in 05 and moved from our 1500 square foot town home to a large 3 story 3500 square foot home so that we could entertain family and friends. It keeps me so busy that I think going back to work would be a vacation. 
 Last year I started an outdoor entertainment space by putting in 900 square feet of patio, deck and gazebo, I am still working on it this year, what a job. Here is a picture of it at the end of last summer. That little house is the shed you see in every post that was a 3 month project. 













image.jpeg



__ remsr
__ Jun 15, 2016


----------



## remsr (Jun 15, 2016)

Ya I know my last post seemed to have nothing to do with smoking food but actually it has everything to do with an area to smoke and grill food.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 15, 2016)

REMSR said:


> Ya I know my last post seemed to have nothing to do with smoking food but actually it has everything to do with an area to smoke and grill food.


It all looks Very Beautiful too!!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm a little late to the party, just saw this!

Great job my friend!

Points!

Al


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 15, 2016)

REMSR said:


> Ya I know my last post seemed to have nothing to do with smoking food but actually it has everything to do with an area to smoke and grill food.



I think that looks like a dream backyard! Thank you for sharing! It sounds like an excellent way to "retire". We were talking about going the other route and being RV travelers when we retire, but if our kids stay local getting a big house to accommodate a massive get together sounds awesome. 



SmokinAl said:


> I'm a little late to the party, just saw this!
> 
> Great job my friend!
> 
> ...



Thank you Al! I appreciate it!


----------



## remsr (Jun 16, 2016)

Thank you Bear,


----------



## remsr (Jun 16, 2016)

I am doing all I can to turn it into a park like setting. It has come a long way since we moved in. The back yard looked like a prairie. Here is a differen shoot of it.













image.jpeg



__ remsr
__ Jun 16, 2016


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 17, 2016)

REMSR said:


> I am doing all I can to turn it into a park like setting. It has come a long way since we moved in. The back yard looked like a prairie. Here is a differen shoot of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's definitely looking like a park! Great job! Should you think about doing a long house style pergola over that fire pit for winter gatherings! I'm kind of a landscape geek so I appreciate sharing the pics! I built the garage and designed and built backyard to my house, but work moved us away. I'll try to send some before pics when I find them, but the backyard was empty except dead grass knee. Here is what it looked like when we moved (needed refinishing of redwood) three years after a lot of sweat and $!












image.jpg



__ bauchjw
__ Jun 17, 2016





Office with bathroom at back of garage with French doors.
I built the garage barn doors from cedar boards, they swing open like actual barn doors. My house was built in 1880 (very old for San Diego) and these helped the new garage fit in with the main house.












image.jpg



__ bauchjw
__ Jun 17, 2016





Outdoor shower off the front of garage (S. Cali and this Iowa guy has Loved to Surf since 1995!)












image.jpg



__ bauchjw
__ Jun 17, 2016





I built a waterfall off the shower external wall and a 30 foot stream that wraps around the flagstone patio and ends under the deck (hose recycles back to waterfall).












image.jpg



__ bauchjw
__ Jun 17, 2016





This was when my Bar-B-Chef horizontal offset had to endure coastal salty weather for years, but I designed and built a social area around it complete with my custom redwood surfboard bar top.  I posted a thread with the offsets reconstruction. On the other side of the wall is a surfboard rack I would drop my boards off in the morning after dawn patrol for an outdoor shower before heading to work. Of after firing up the smoker and pitting meat on I'd walk down and surf for an hour or so before coming home and checking. Then shower before guests arrive. . . Including November/December!












image.jpg



__ bauchjw
__ Jun 17, 2016


















image.jpg



__ bauchjw
__ Jun 17, 2016





We built the bridge to allow access to grass over water, waterfall and stream overwhelmed ambient noise from city. We loved our sanctuary near the ocean and I served a lot of BBQ to friends and neighbors there, we can't wait to return!


----------



## remsr (Jun 17, 2016)

Wow! That makes my yard look unfinished. 
I like your idea about the pergola, I am also building a wrap around bar directly under the gazebo with a sink, a freezer, refrigerator under the bar with  lots of drawers and doors for storage of grilling equipment. 
Our home has a drop of about 10 feet from the front to the rear.  I have always wanted to build a water fall that would run beside the house and end on the side of the bar/ gazebo. 
 I am not much of a land scraper, or vary good at building construction I just get by. What I am good at is cabinet building, trim work and restoring old furniture.  Really a nice job on that yard.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 17, 2016)

Bauchjw & REMSR,

Both of your back yards are Beautiful. I'd be Proud of either of them!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














All I have in the back of my house is my Deck, and a little Cedar Fence Garden with Birdhouses.

However you both might enjoy seeing how my Son took the Swamp in his back yard up a couple notches, including a cool water fall.

Link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/157397/bear-jrs-backyard-project

Bear


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 17, 2016)

REMSR said:


> I am doing all I can to turn it into a park like setting. It has come a long way since we moved in. The back yard looked like a prairie. Here is a differen shoot of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The before pictures... Sorry for quality, I had to take pics of printed photos. Also, after looking at Little Bears backyard I feel a little inadequate! However, I would highly recommend waterfall and stream like you were thinking. It's a huge difference to overall experience of chilling and even your toughest friends/family will be hard pressed to to NOT admit they feel calm and relaxed near the falls as the fire is going, conversation is boasting, beers are flowing, and bellies are full of tasty food. I read some books on landscape design/feng shui/pleasing geometry if you are curious for design of the water feature.

Again.....Bear's son is way off they charts for my DIY stuff....you may want his contact info first!













image.jpg



__ bauchjw
__ Jun 17, 2016


















image.jpg



__ bauchjw
__ Jun 17, 2016


















image.jpg



__ bauchjw
__ Jun 17, 2016


















image.jpg



__ bauchjw
__ Jun 17, 2016


















image.jpg



__ bauchjw
__ Jun 17, 2016


----------



## foamheart (Jun 17, 2016)

bauchjw said:


> I'm going to use this as an excuse to get a trailer mounted smoker!!


Its an addiction!  And so it begins. LOL......  I would push for a large Company mobile pit. But being a Marine could you possibly weld it on the back of a tank or something? <Chuckles>


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 18, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> Its an addiction!  And so it begins. LOL......  I would push for a large Company mobile pit. But being a Marine could you possibly weld it on the back of a tank or something?


Being a counter insurgency guy I'll have to determine the reality of my current environment against logistics resources required to support the desired change in behavior/culture to create support for a friendly political movement. . .  A tank may do it. . . :yahoo:


----------



## foamheart (Jun 18, 2016)

bauchjw said:


> Being a counter insurgency guy I'll have to determine the reality of my current environment against logistics resources required to support the desired change in behavior/culture to create support for a friendly political movement. . . A tank may do it. . .


Build a pit that looks like a water buffalo so it can be brought out in the field with you. Marine green and camo'd. I can see it all now, a duce and a half pulling it down the road while you're running along side turning the butts and ducking bullets.

Who says Marines only guard gates...... <Ducks>


----------



## remsr (Jun 18, 2016)

Your yard looked a lot like mine did when we moved in. You really did s nice job of turning it into a work of art. 
  I would like to have the imagination to do land scraping like that. 

Randy,


----------



## disco (Jun 18, 2016)

Terrific looking smoke on what looks like a great day!

Kudos!

Disco


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 18, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> Build a pit that looks like a water buffalo so it can be brought out in the field with you. Marine green and camo'd. I can see it all now, a duce and a half pulling it down the road while you're running along side turning the butts and ducking bullets.
> 
> Who says Marines only guard gates......



That would be awesome! A water buffalo smoker! It would have to have a helluva firebox though! 

I've never heard we're only guard gates? Must have been something a Navy guy had to imagine to feel better about his choice of service! Hehehe!


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 18, 2016)

REMSR said:


> Your yard looked a lot like mine did when we moved in. You really did s nice job of turning it into a work of art.
> I would like to have the imagination to do land scraping like that.
> 
> Randy,



Thank you Sir! It was a lot of fun  doing the work and a ton of fun hosting some great neighborhood BBQs!


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 18, 2016)

Disco said:


> Terrific looking smoke on what looks like a great day!
> 
> Kudos!
> 
> Disco



Thank you Sir! It was a good time and the guys did a great job!


----------



## remsr (Jun 19, 2016)

I do a neighborhood barbecue every year, even people who have moved out of the neighborhood come back for the event. 
   We have a great mix of people around here. Lebanese on one side of me Texans on the other side Japanese across the stree,. they all enjoy the barbecue.
   I do brisket, pulled pork two ways, Sourthern Comfort and cherry Dr Pepper, and another Cajun injected. Also pork spair ribs, this year I think I'll add some brined, rubbed smoked chicken.
   And of course my wife does all the fixen's, slaw, Mac and cheese, corn on the cob, peach cobbler, corn bread and I do the backed beans with smoked pork and home made bacon. This is my reason for the yard.

Randy,


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 19, 2016)

REMSR said:


> I do a neighborhood barbecue every year, even people who have moved out of the neighborhood come back for the event.
> We have a great mix of people around here. Lebanese on one side of me Texans on the other side Japanese across the stree,. they all enjoy the barbecue.
> I do brisket, pulled pork two ways, Sourthern Comfort and cherry Dr Pepper, and another Cajun injected. Also pork spair ribs, this year I think I'll add some brined, rubbed smoked chicken.
> And of course my wife does all the fixen's, slaw, Mac and cheese, corn on the cob, peach cobbler, corn bread and I do the backed beans with smoked pork and home made bacon. This is my reason for the yard.
> ...



Sounds like a great time!


----------



## foamheart (Jun 19, 2016)

Was that an outside shower I noticed?


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 19, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> Was that an outside shower I noticed?


Yes! I built it to rinse off after surfing, but decided I liked it so much I used it all of the time! taking a hot shower under their stars and moon after a tough week with a cold beer is hard to beat!


----------



## foamheart (Jun 20, 2016)

bauchjw said:


> Yes! I built it to rinse off after surfing, but decided I liked it so much I used it all of the time! taking a hot shower under their stars and moon after a tough week with a cold beer is hard to beat!


Suuuure it's the surfing, my Mom made me strip outside under the hose too when I played too hard....LOL

We had a hose outside at the camp. Had two nice showers inside (well for a camp they were nice), but none of the guys would shower inside with hot water, its kind of like peeing off the back porch. Primeval? Maybe, there's just something about it that feels right, feels good.


----------

